# Yellow River report



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went this morining to Yellow River in Milligan...things were kind of slow ended up catching 4 bass and 5 bream. However it was still a very interesting trip one of the bass was a 2 lb spotted bass and also hung a 4 lb bass on my fly rod, fought him for about 5 min. before he ran me under a log and broke my fly leader. Landed 2 nice bullgill on the fly rod. Also had about 6-8 lb striper strike my bait and immediatly spit it out. So I didn't land that many but had a good trip anyway...river is low but fish seem very active, water temps are down a little which seemed to help.
heres a pic of catch and release...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i didn't know there was stripers in yeller, but i guess it would only make sense considering its connected to blackwater


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah theres some big ones...a buddy of mine caught a 16 lb in holt last spring on topwater


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I have wondered what the river level is like up there. Been wantin to go since the tropical storm. Been waitin for the level to come down.


----------

